
Forward Transformer TTS – a non-autoregressive Transformer for text to speech - datitran
https://as-ideas.github.io/TransformerTTS/
======
datitran
We released the Forward version of our Transformer TTS implementation, a text-
to-speech Transformer in TensorFlow 2/Keras. Now the model is more robust,
fast and controllable.

\- Samples: [https://as-ideas.github.io/TransformerTTS/](https://as-
ideas.github.io/TransformerTTS/)

\- Code: [https://github.com/as-ideas/TransformerTTS](https://github.com/as-
ideas/TransformerTTS)

~~~
modeless
How fast is it?

~~~
microtherion
I cannot speak for the authors, but my impression is that the vocoder
(WaveRNN) part of current TTS systems takes much more computing than the part
that this research addresses, so this may not help all that much.

